# Aussehen von GUI-Komponenten ans Betriebssystem anpassen



## Defan (15. Nov 2009)

ich hab ne ähnliche frage, deshlab mach ich mal keinen neuen thread auf wenns recht ist^^

ich find zwar die JButton's recht schick, aber irgendwie ist das auch nicht das beste.. deshalb meine frage: Wie kann ich nen JButton, JTextField und so weiter einen eigenen styl geben, sodass es zum beispiel so wie bei einem browser aussieht(hintergrund grau-weiß und bei rollover blaulich) also das layout von den ganzen Objekten verändern???
muss ich das mit paint oder paintComponent machen?

danke


----------



## eRaaaa (15. Nov 2009)

Defan hat gesagt.:


> ich hab ne ähnliche frage, deshlab mach ich mal keinen neuen thread auf wenns recht ist^^



auch wenn das zwar eig. garnichts mit dem layout zu tun hat *g* : sowas macht man mit look and feels.
How to Set the Look and Feel (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Modifying the Look and Feel)
für das system look and feel z.b.:

```
UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
```


----------



## Defan (15. Nov 2009)

nich??^^^bei mir is das alles layout xD

naja trotzdem danke... wenn nicht passt, dann kanns ja nen moderator verschieben oder irgendwas damit machen^^


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Nov 2009)

Ich habe die ersten Beiträge mal von einem anderen Thema abgeschnitten und verschoben.


----------

